# صوره جديده للسيد المسيح من تصميمي (^_^)



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يونيو 2009)

​
_*يا رب تعجبكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2009)

*رووووووووووعه يا عياد بجد وعجبانى الوانها خالص 
ميررسى على الصوره ومنتظرين المزيد من تصميماتك  الجميله *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يونيو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رووووووووووعه يا عياد بجد وعجبانى الوانها خالص
> ميررسى على الصوره ومنتظرين المزيد من تصميماتك  الجميله *





​


----------



## جيلان (17 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة بجد وهادية جدا
وعجبانى الحاجات الى بتلعب فى الاية ههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا عياد

تشكرات ليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *جميلة بجد وهادية جدا
> وعجبانى الحاجات الى بتلعب فى الاية ههههههههههه*



*ميرسي يا جيلان 
والموضوع جميل بيكم وبردودكم الجميله*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا عياد
> 
> تشكرات ليك





​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2009)

*جمييييييييييييييلة جدا يا باشا
تسلم ايدك يا عياد الوانها جميلة اوى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يونيو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جمييييييييييييييلة جدا يا باشا
> تسلم ايدك يا عياد الوانها جميلة اوى​*





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووووووووعة تسلم ايدك

تستحق التقييم ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يونيو 2009)

جميييييل يا عياد ​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*حلوه اووي يا عياد والوانها جميله *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2009)

*جميييييييييييلة اوووووووووووووي
تسلم ايديك يا عياد
ومنتظرين المزيد دايما​*


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2009)

*حلوه اووووووى

سلم ايدك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووعه يا عياد 

تسلم ايدك 

فى انتظار المزيد ...........



ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ارووجة (18 يونيو 2009)

حلووو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vetaa (18 يونيو 2009)

*برافووووو
هما اللى بيخلصوا امتحانات بيبقوا شاطرين كده؟

بجد حلو قوى
ويلا مستنين جديدك
وتقييم كمان
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة تسلم ايدك
> 
> تستحق التقييم ​



_*يا باشا ده بفضل دروسك الجميله
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> جميييييل يا عياد ​



_*جميل مين ده :t9: 
وايه اللي جابه موضوعي

ههههههههههههههه
منور والله يا ابو حفيظه*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *حلوه اووي يا عياد والوانها جميله *
> *تسلم ايدك*​



_*ميرسي ميرو
منوره الموضوع 
ربنا يفرح فلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميييييييييييلة اوووووووووووووي
> تسلم ايديك يا عياد
> ومنتظرين المزيد دايما​*



_*الاجمل مرورك روكا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *حلوه اووووووى
> 
> سلم ايدك*​



_*ميرسي كتير توتي
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووعه يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


_*
ميرسي كوكو 
ربنا معاك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> حلووو
> ربنا يباركك



_*ميرسي كتير اروجه
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *برافووووو
> هما اللى بيخلصوا امتحانات بيبقوا شاطرين كده؟
> 
> بجد حلو قوى
> ...



_*اه بيبقوا شاطرين 
ايه رايك 
ههههههههههههههه

ميبرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل 
والتقيم كمان
ربنا يفرخ قلبك*_​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

حلوة كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*كتيير حلوة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (19 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوة كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك



_*ميرسي ابو كف
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كتيير حلوة
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



_*ثانكس سندريلا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعب محبتك​



_*ميرسي كتير + الرب يعني +
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبركك انت بس بليز قولى هو انت حاطت التوقيع دة ازاى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> ربنا يبركك انت بس بليز قولى هو انت حاطت التوقيع دة ازاى



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يباركك ويحميك من كل سوء المسيح يكون معاك​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

ارجو الرد على هذة الصوره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> ارجو الرد على هذة الصوره









​


----------



## VENA* (22 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة جدا يا عياد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2009)

vena* قال:


> *جميلة جدا يا عياد*



_*ميرسي كتير فينا
 ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## بنت المسيح (23 يونيو 2009)

*جميلة بس على الاصل دور​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يونيو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> *جميلة بس على الاصل دور​*



_*lمش فاهم  :t9:
انت عايز ايه بالظبط*_​


----------



## †السريانيه† (24 يونيو 2009)

حلو قوي ياغاليه ربنا يقويكي 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2009)

†السريانيه† قال:


> حلو قوي ياغاليه ربنا يقويكي
> سلام المسيح​



_*ميرسي كتير لمرورك + السريانيه +
بس انا ولد مش بنت :smi411:
يعني غاليه دي اكيد مش ليا *_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يونيو 2009)

*حلوة ياحج
فيه امل منك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *حلوة ياحج
> فيه امل منك​*



_*يعني انت شايف انوا في امل
ربنا يطمنك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

طبعا جميلة جدا جدااااااااااااااا​


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 فبراير 2011)

جميلة اوى يا عياد 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طبعا جميلة جدا جدااااااااااااااا​



ميرسي فراشه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2011)

ماجو2010 قال:


> جميلة اوى يا عياد
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك


 
_*انتي الاجمل ماجو*_
_*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر*_​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جدا
للصور الجميله
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> للصور الجميله
> الرب يباركك*​



ميرسي يا استاذنا 
نورت الموضوع​


----------

